# Form of payment for duty when entering Mexico?



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A quick question. I am planning to move some belongings from the US to Mexico in a week or two. I will be driving them across the border in a rented van. Although nothing is new or of much value, mostly boxes of old paper work plus some shop and kitchen tools, I expect I will be charged some duty to import them. Will the Mexican customs agent accept a credit card or is it necessary to pay the duty in cash?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your main concern might be the rental van, if it is from the USA. How would you import it?
If it is a Mexican plated van, you probably face no problems in either direction.
Cash always works, and some crossings have ATM machines.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I had to pay my duty in pesos. Some of the crossings may have their own cambio for money exchange, I know that Otay did when I crossed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks RV and TijuanaHopeful.

I am renting the van in Guadalajara, so it will have Mexico plates. My only concern about paying the duty in cash is that I have no idea how much it will be, so it is hard to guess how much cash I should have on hand. I will leave Mexico with an empty van and return with a full van through Cd Juarez/El Paso.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would know the value of the stuff I was bringing into Mexico, find out what % tax is charged then double that amount of pesos to have on hand.......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I would know the value of the stuff I was bringing into Mexico, find out what % tax is charged then double that amount of pesos to have on hand.......


That's a good suggestion. I won't have a very good estimate until I make up the inventory when I am loading the van, but I can make a guess at the value. It is my stuff, but it has been stored for a long time and I don't remember everything that is there. I have gotten rid of a lot of it. This is just the stuff left over that is worth keeping, mostly correspondence and papers that have no value to anyone else. I am keeping them to give my kids something to get rid of.


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

When moving to Mexico from US we have to pay a fee when crossing the border for those goods even though we already paid for them in US and already paid taxes on them? Sorry for my ignorance but I'm completely lost.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sirbe7 said:


> When moving to Mexico from US we have to pay a fee when crossing the border for those goods even though we already paid for them in US and already paid taxes on them? Sorry for my ignorance but I'm completely lost.


What does paying sales tax for items bought in the States have to with paying customs duties to the Mexican government when taking these goods into Mexico?


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've just never lived in another country and it doesn't make since to me why I would have to pay Mexico money to bring goods I already own into their country. I could see if I was bringing goods into Mexico to sell for a profit in my business maybe, but not personal effects.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sirbe7 said:


> When moving to Mexico from US we have to pay a fee when crossing the border for those goods even though we already paid for them in US and already paid taxes on them? Sorry for my ignorance but I'm completely lost.


Any time you take goods across a border there are duties to be paid at least potentially. It is not unique to Mexico. Most countries have exemptions for personal clothing and personal items so it doesn't affect casual travelers, but there are limits and over the limit the border crosser may owe duty on the items. There are lots of regulations and there may be exemptions applicable depending on the type of visa you have, the timing of the trip, and the age of the items. It's complicated.


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info. I don't even know what a VISA is. Haha! I guess I better call somebody to find out what I need to do. It sounds like I need a VISA to live in Mexico. I just got my first passport last week and I thought that was all I needed. Another hurdle I guess. Fun fun.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sirbe7 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I don't even know what a VISA is. Haha! I guess I better call somebody to find out what I need to do. It sounds like I need a VISA to live in Mexico. I just got my first passport last week and I thought that was all I needed. Another hurdle I guess. Fun fun.


Welcome to the wonderful world of international travel and living! If you want to live in Mexico, you have to apply for a residence visa at your nearest Mexican Consulate in the States. There are financial requirements you have to meet to be eligible for one.


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help. I had no idea there were financial requirements either. I'll have to try Googling that to see what the requirements are and where to find them.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not gonna be much...a van full of used stuff and lot of it paper...I bet it will less than 1000-1500 pesos. When we moved a trailer full of household stuff, we had gone to the consulate to get the menaje de casa, but we never used it because we would had to wait even longer than the day and a half it took to import our truck...so the guy looked at it and only charged us 1200 pesos! (and this was kitchen stuff, furniture, clothes, bikes, tv, etc)


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

sirbe7 said:


> I've just never lived in another country and it doesn't make since to me why I would have to pay Mexico money to bring goods I already own into their country. I could see if I was bringing goods into Mexico to sell for a profit in my business maybe, but not personal effects.


Look at it this way, everything you're bringing in is something you're potentially not buying -and not paying taxes on- in Mexico.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

I always cross at either San Luis or at Lukeville, Az. I been for the last 2 years crossing at those places, bringing in househole "stuff" at those two ports. Some stuff in those big plastic boxes ya buy at Wallmart, or packed in carboard boxes, plus my used bulkly furniture. Plus new construction stuff, as I been bringing items to build my house in Mexico, from the US.

Always give them the store receit, and they always look over those items carefully and I pay the Mexican import tax on them.

On my used "stuff" and boxes and my used funature from the states, I always told them its for my new Mexican house, they do a quick look over them, sometimes peek or I have to open a few boxes, but I never was asked the cost or have to show proof of prices on my used househole stuff, or even never made a list of what I had.

And maybe cause I said it was for my new house in Mexico, but I never had to pay any inport tax, on any household used stuff.
Never had a list of items, nor been asked at those two ports to pay any inport tax.

I allways pull into the declare lanes and park and get out and greet the tax people. Maybe its just these two ports, that maybe are lax, or I just declare its for my new house there in Mexico. Don't know, but never ever any problems bringing stuff in. I know the new items I have to pay the 16% tax on, tho.

I stopped buying in the states cause I finally realized I had to pay state tax, pay for extra gas for the extra weight in my truck, plus the 16% Mexican inport tax! We really can find the same items in Mexico that we can buy in the states, without the hassel.

New furnature that we were going to buy at Sams in Yuma, we see the same items at Sams here in Mexico. With all the extra costs going into the US bought in the states items, the price is usually the same or less than what we buy the big items in Mexico for.....without the hassel 

So, in short, I only declare the new items, pay the tax for, and let the Mexican border people figure out my used "stuff for my new house", and just let them look over, all they want. Then they just say thank you and we go. I find its easier going south, then crossing north across the border. Remember, each person gets a $75.oo tax credit, and perm visa holders get $200 each person , on what price you declare, and a 16% inport tax.

DD


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

DennyDaddy said:


> I always cross at either San Luis or at Lukeville, Az. I been for the last 2 years crossing at those places, bringing in househole "stuff" at those two ports. Some stuff in those big plastic boxes ya buy at Wallmart, or packed in carboard boxes, plus my used bulkly furniture. Plus new construction stuff, as I been bringing items to build my house in Mexico, from the US. Always give them the store receit, and they always look over those items carefully and I pay the Mexican import tax on them. On my used "stuff" and boxes and my used funature from the states, I always told them its for my new Mexican house, they do a quick look over them, sometimes peek or I have to open a few boxes, but I never was asked the cost or have to show proof of prices on my used househole stuff, or even never made a list of what I had. And maybe cause I said it was for my new house in Mexico, but I never had to pay any inport tax, on any household used stuff. Never had a list of items, nor been asked at those two ports to pay any inport tax. I allways pull into the declare lanes and park and get out and greet the tax people. Maybe its just these two ports, that maybe are lax, or I just declare its for my new house there in Mexico. Don't know, but never ever any problems bringing stuff in. I know the new items I have to pay the 16% tax on, tho. I stopped buying in the states cause I finally realized I had to pay state tax, pay for extra gas for the extra weight in my truck, plus the 16% Mexican inport tax! We really can find the same items in Mexico that we can buy in the states, without the hassel. New furnature that we were going to buy at Sams in Yuma, we see the same items at Sams here in Mexico. With all the extra costs going into the US bought in the states items, the price is usually the same or less than what we buy the big items in Mexico for.....without the hassel So, in short, I only declare the new items, pay the tax for, and let the Mexican border people figure out my used "stuff for my new house", and just let them look over, all they want. Then they just say thank you and we go. I find its easier going south, then crossing north across the border. Remember, each person gets a $75.oo tax credit, and perm visa holders get $200 each person , on what price you declare, and a 16% inport tax. Plus I always have cash to pay the tax that you have to walk to their bank, or agents cashers. Just figure totol cost, do the 16 % figure and bring that amount of cash with you when you cross. Some places payment you take to there bank or you pay their agent....its always without hassel if you have plain old cash.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

DennyDaddy said:


> I always cross at either San Luis or at Lukeville, Az. I been for the last 2 years crossing at those places, bringing in househole "stuff" at those two ports. Some stuff in those big plastic boxes ya buy at Wallmart, or packed in carboard boxes, plus my used bulkly furniture. Plus new construction stuff, as I been bringing items to build my house in Mexico, from the US. Always give them the store receit, and they always look over those items carefully and I pay the Mexican import tax on them. On my used "stuff" and boxes and my used funature from the states, I always told them its for my new Mexican house, they do a quick look over them, sometimes peek or I have to open a few boxes, but I never was asked the cost or have to show proof of prices on my used househole stuff, or even never made a list of what I had. And maybe cause I said it was for my new house in Mexico, but I never had to pay any inport tax, on any household used stuff. Never had a list of items, nor been asked at those two ports to pay any inport tax. I allways pull into the declare lanes and park and get out and greet the tax people. Maybe its just these two ports, that maybe are lax, or I just declare its for my new house there in Mexico. Don't know, but never ever any problems bringing stuff in. I know the new items I have to pay the 16% tax on, tho. I stopped buying in the states cause I finally realized I had to pay state tax, pay for extra gas for the extra weight in my truck, plus the 16% Mexican inport tax! We really can find the same items in Mexico that we can buy in the states, without the hassel. New furnature that we were going to buy at Sams in Yuma, we see the same items at Sams here in Mexico. With all the extra costs going into the US bought in the states items, the price is usually the same or less than what we buy the big items in Mexico for.....without the hassel So, in short, I only declare the new items, pay the tax for, and let the Mexican border people figure out my used "stuff for my new house", and just let them look over, all they want. Then they just say thank you and we go. I find its easier going south, then crossing north across the border. Remember, each person gets a $75.oo tax credit, and perm visa holders get $200 each person , on what price you declare, and a 16% inport tax. DD


 i always have cash on hand.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

I wanted to alter what I said, it just kept sending another post.....anybody know how to alter post without it repeating the whole post???????
Thants


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DennyDaddy said:


> I wanted to alter what I said, it just kept sending another post.....anybody know how to alter post without it repeating the whole post???????
> Thants


For a few minutes after you post a message, the system will let you edit it. After that time elapses you can no longer change a post. If there is some really important reason why you need to change a post after the time limit, for example if you accidentally included too much personal information, you can ask one of the Moderators to edit or delete a post.


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've read that I don't need a VISA as a tourist in Mexico. So... Can't I just go to Mexico for 180 days then go back to USA for the day and then turn and go back to Mexico? I will be living there for a year but don't know if I would run into any problems trying to work around the system for only one year? Does anybody know? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could remain a tourist and leave Mexico every 180 days, if you wish. Of course, you would have to remove your car each time, with the ass ociated fee and deposit.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I brought a 7 x 14' trailer, completely packed with all of our household items when we moved and was charged 880 pesos. I paid in US dollars because that was all I had at the time although there was an ATM just outside of the Aduana office.


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. They all help. So I have to pay a deposit and a fee to bring my car to Mexico even as a visitor? How will they know if I'm a visitor who is there just for the day or if I'm actually living there? Approx how much is the fee and deposit for vehicles anyways? Do you know? I have an appt in a couple days to go get a VISA but I'd like to cancel and just live there as a tourist. I'll be 20 minutes from the border and I'll be going back and forth to San Diego 3 times per week. So leaving once every six months is no sweat for me. Thank you


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

sirbe7 said:


> Thanks for the replies. They all help. So I have to pay a deposit and a fee to bring my car to Mexico even as a visitor? How will they know if I'm a visitor who is there just for the day or if I'm actually living there? Approx how much is the fee and deposit for vehicles anyways? Do you know? I have an appt in a couple days to go get a VISA but I'd like to cancel and just live there as a tourist. I'll be 20 minutes from the border and I'll be going back and forth to San Diego 3 times per week. So leaving once every six months is no sweat for me. Thank you


This is going to depend if you will be traveling South of the "border free zone." When you first enter Mexico, you aren't required to get a vehicle permit right away, but as you travel further South, not much further in some areas, there is another checkpoint with Aduana. It doesn't matter if you are just a tourist or how long you are staying, you have to have a permit to go any further in a vehicle with US plates. If you are going to be so close to the border though, you may not need a permit for that area. It depends. For example, I can drive anywhere in Juarez with Texas plates on my vehicle and no MX permit. But if I drive about 20 minutes outside of the city, which is probably about 45 minutes from the actual border, I would need the permit.

Check out this link for details: Vehicle Permits


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think the fee for the Importada Temporal is about $60 USD. The deposit is $200-$400 USD, depending upon the age of the vehicle. You must have Banjercito remove the sticker every time you leave Mexico and get a receipt. The deposit will be returned to your credit card, or in cash. You pay a new fee and deposit upon your return.
A tourist may not leave a vehicle behind in Mexico, so having a visa, Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente is a definite advantage for that and other reasons. Note, however, that a Residente Permanente may not drive a US plated vehicle in Mexico, so you might want to consider a Mexican car, if you intend to live in Mexico. A car with Mexican plates can cross the border in either direction with no paperwork, fees or deposits.


----------



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info. So you're saying that every time I cross the border (three times a week) I have to pay a new fee and do deposit again? Or only once every six months when I leave and come back? I only plan on staying in Mexico for one year. That's it. I only have one car and it will never be in Mexico without me. Whenever I live my home I'll have it with me everywhere I go. Also, IF I do get a VISA I was gonna get the Resident Temporal and not the Residente Permanente, so I guess I would be safe keeping my Florida plates on my truck while driving in Mexico and to and from San Diego. Am I understanding you correctly? Thanks again


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

If you are going to be in Baja I actually think they are the only state that doesn't require permits for US plated vehicles. Is there anyone who can confirm that? I'm not positive.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

TundraGreen said:


> "... I am keeping them to give my kids something to get rid of."


That's cute; I love it !!!

I have a fair amount of experience in bringing things across the border, and my experience has been that they're only concerned with commercial resale value; and it sounds like most of your things only have value to you/your family and no value "on the market" as it were. 
The papers & personal items would be of no concern. And the way you described the other items would also not cause me concern: I mean, what are used appliances worth? 
A friend and I brought, for instance, a washer & dryer set that was 5-7 years old but good condition; we valued them at $50 each and that was just fine with customs guy. Ended up paying nothing for duty, including a bunch of other used items.

but of course you know that things can be erratic when it comes to Mexican officials, so be prepared to pay something. 
And look at that list again of all the items you're allowed to import duty-free; it's a crazy list, I know, but who knows ... maybe you DO have lots of video cassettes and projectors and laser discs and a typewriter. 

have a safe trip


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

*Trip report*

I just returned from a trip north in a rented van moving some personal belongings from Boulder, Colorado, USA to Guadalajara, Jalisco, México.

After some hassles finding a van to rent, we departed on Monday morning. Spent the first night in a motel in Chihuahua, crossed the border to El Paso going north, after an hour wait, with no problems about noon on the second day, and arrived in Colorado in the evening of the second day.

We spent two nights in Colorado while I loaded the van.

We departed around noon on the fourth day and crossed the border to Cd Juarez at around midnight. There was no line. The Mexican agents shined a flashlight around the van, opened a couple of boxes, then waved us through, with no import duties requested.

From there, the only hiccup in the trip was a flat tire a few hours south of Cd Juarez. Then we spent the night in Cd Juarez, and continued to Cuencame on the fifth day. On sixth day, we departed early and arrived in back in Guadalajara around midday after waiting an hour for an overturned truck carrying crushed plastic bottles to be cleared from the road.

A couple of notes on the rental: There was no problem taking a Mexican rental vehicle across the border and back. Although the van was rented from a company with offices in the US, there is no support for it in the US. Essentially you are on your own if you leave Mexico with a Mexican rental vehicle.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I just returned from a trip north in a rented van moving some personal belongings from Boulder, Colorado, USA to Guadalajara, Jalisco, México.
> 
> After some hassles finding a van to rent, we departed on Monday morning. Spent the first night in a motel in Chihuahua, crossed the border to El Paso going north, after an hour wait, with no problems about noon on the second day, and arrived in Colorado in the evening of the second day.
> 
> ...


Did you drive through the "Something to Declare" lane, as I suppose you did? Did they ask many questions about you, the van and your stuff? Did you show them your Residente Permanente Visa/card? Or were they disinterested in you and your stuff? Just curious. Sometimes us seniors don´t get asked much when crossing either direction it seems to me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Did you drive through the "Something to Declare" lane, as I suppose you did? Did they ask many questions about you, the van and your stuff? Did you show them your Residente Permanente Visa/card? Or were they disinterested in you and your stuff? Just curious. Sometimes us seniors don´t get asked much when crossing either direction it seems to me.


Yes. I drove through the something to declare lane. They didn't ask to see my visa, but I volunteered to show it to them. I realized afterwards that I had showed them my INAPAM card instead. They either didn't notice or didn't care. I had a hand written list of the contents with low estimates of the value. They glanced at it, asked me the total value and handed the list back to me. They seemed mildly interested in the stuff. It was late at night and I think I provided a brief diversion for them. They opened the side door of the van and took the lid off a couple of boxes. They had flashlights and shone them around inside the van. They didn't unload anything. It was a 9 passenger van with no seats in it, pretty much filled with boxes.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Tundra. I am interested in the COST of your move/trip. I am planning a ONE WAY (do they even do this in MEX?) trip from SMA to the Pacific Coast

So far renting a van near SMA or QRO is not that easy.

What was the rental cost for your van? Mileage? 

I want to compare it to having someone else move my van full of stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

1happykamper said:


> Hi Tundra. I am interested in the COST of your move/trip. I am planning a ONE WAY (do they even do this in MEX?) trip from SMA to the Pacific Coast
> 
> So far renting a van near SMA or QRO is not that easy.
> 
> ...


I had trouble finding a van also, especially at first. I went to some of the agencies in the center of Guadalajara. I got promises but no van. Finally, I went to the airport and had better luck. The problem is that they have lots of cars and lots of SUVs but usually only one or two or maybe no vans.

I don't know about renting one-way. Usually that is a lot more expensive. It is usually worth the bus trip to do a round trip rental. In my case, One end was in US and the other in Mexico, so one way was out. The companies have the same name in both countries, but they are separate companies.

The van cost about $2000 mxn/day, with complete insurance, unlimited mileage.

I didn't pay too much attention to gas mileage (kilometerage), but I think it was between 15 and 20 mpg.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for that info on costs! 

kilometerage... I like it!!!!!


----------

